

Continue building? or quit?  - misterparker

I built https://getlemonade.com - it's fully functional as presented, just looking for feedback if it's something worth continuing, if you'd like to use it, or if there are already too many alternatives. I posted it yesterday but there was some dns resolving that needed to happen.
======
mneumegen
It's not very clear what is actually does. Is it for developers to integrate
payments into an app or a shopkeeper to charge credit cards? I'm from New
Zealand so I miss out on all the Stripe goodness. Will this work for me?

~~~
misterparker
Great feedback. That's one of my main points of concern, is understanding what
it is/does. It's an implementation of stripe that allows you to quickly and
easily create a payment form for your stripe account. :)

~~~
mneumegen
So it's a HTML/Javascript library?

